# Why do pod fulfillment guys have no love for Woocommerce :)



## BluBeardedYeti (May 19, 2018)

Ive been researching pod fulfillment printers for a couple of months now and with a couple of exceptions companies seem to only offer integration with Shopify. Which is awesome if you have a Shopifiy storefront but is really frustrating when youre using a Woocommerce set up. 

Its the same story for almost any dropship product integration. I got nothing against Shopify every business needs to make money but I already pay for hosting for my coworking space and some other projects. Just not to keen on paying an extra 30 bucks for access to other apps that also want to charge you 30 bucks just to sell there products. 

Well, let me back up a bit. 

Hi im Blu. I am looking to start up a brand thats centered around apparel at first, and then over time expanding into other things. So at the moment I have been looking for a POD fulfillment provider that has inside tag branding, DTG, and All over Sublimation/cut & sew options, less than 2 week turn around(production to the customers hands), quality printing, at a decent price. 

Now, I do realize to ask such a request as that from a single printer is like hoping to see a yeti at the local supermarket. Just wishful thinking. So I have no expectations that it will happen.

But I have found different parts of my needs at different printers but the downfall is the lack of support for Woocommerce instead only Shopify or Amazon. 

I have signed on with Printiful and Printify but both are not margin friendly when it comes to cut and sew, or all over prints. Others I have looked at are Gooten, Teescape, Alloverprint, Scalable, Printech, Teemill, Galloree, Teelaunch, Appliq, Rage on, and just tons more that i cant think of off hand. My brain is Google fried haha. They all had good and bad but the biggest was a lot were Shopify only.

I know most of you guys around here the DYI or local printer route is the best and I do agree with that but my situation makes that not possible. I am a US expat living in Alexandria, Egypt. My family and I came as long term cross cultural workers 7 years ago so using a local printer isnt an option since shipping and customs would be a nightmare as im selling to a US customer base. Hence the reason I need the integration and dropshiping aspect. 

Since ive been long winded ill wrap it up with a inquiry. Does anyone have any suggestions for potential fulfillment companies that could work for these options. 

1 - I would like to be able to DTG, Canvas 3001 or comparable, large front print, and branded inside label

2 - all over print, cut and sew or sublimation if it can be done without the nasty white marks under the arm, also able to do brand label inside - short sleeve tee, long sleeve tee, zipper hoodie, possibly a polo 

3 - embroidery on nice 6 panel or other no mesh low profile hat, possibly a polo

4 - This maybe a bit outside of the wheelhouse but I would like to be able to also do mugs, and my daughter wants to design some dresses. I found somewhere called artscow and she got all excited until I saw they ship from China. 

5 - ship from US with good turn around times

6 - It would be awesome if there was integration for Woocommerce but if the ordering process isnt to cumbersome and the deal is good it would be ok with no integration. 

I know that a lot of members here are also printers and that its frowned upon to self promote. So if you have the capabilities to fulfill any part of what I am asking please PM me. Or if you just have a suggestion of some one else that could please leave their name in the comments. 

Thanks for reading this novel


----------



## MGFDesigns (Jul 31, 2018)

Wow, I would think I wrote this myself. I to have been looking for Woocommerce solutions. I have signed up with practically every company that offers either a Woocommerce solution or a manual order solution.
I to am already set with hosting and do not need to drop $29 a month for a Shopify account. I was recommended from teelaunch to get a Shopify Lite account and that I then would have access to order their products. That is only $9 a month, but I still feel I should have to be strong armed to use Shopify as a payment processor when I am fully setup with Square for my payment processing.
I do not get the benefit of these POD dropship companies to solely partner with Shopify.

Companies I am signed up with are
Printful, Printify, Teescape, PrintAura, Galloree & Printed Mint (they offer foil printing) I think I am signed up for a few others but have not uploaded any products to them. 

My issue is most of these printing companies do not offer a decent option for Plus Size Women's Tees. I just signed up with the Teescape because they appear to offer something. I am testing that out right now.

I would love to work with teelaunch because they offer Stainless Vacuum sealer Tumblers that can printed on. Those cups are GOLD in the south LOL.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

My guess, and it is only a guess, is that Shopify is doing some of the work on these integrations and thus saving the PODs the cost of developing it. Stuff like that costs money, which is why Shopify costs money. But I don't know.


----------



## MGFDesigns (Jul 31, 2018)

I suppose that is possible. I can imagine it does take a bit. Printful is the only one that has it setup so user-friendly. Which is why I turn to them first. They integrate quickly with my site and my Etsy store and the UI is simple to use which equates to time saved for me.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

There is nothing stopping you from using Woocommerce if you like, but you have to pay somebody to code and maintain the integration plugin.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

I have my own website and Ecwid is embedded in my site. Ecwid has a plugin that makes using Printful a doddle.


----------



## SilkyDangles (Jul 31, 2018)

I know you said Printful is not margin friendly for your products, but Wordpress, WooCommerce and Printful integrate together seamlessly


----------

